# Application Denied by D Med Pol



## mimik (12 Sep 2015)

Hi There, 

I applied October 2014 for a direct entry officer position, and after months of going through the recruiting process was denied by D Med Pol. 
Is there anyone on this forum that can give me advice on how to appeal this if I communicate more details?

Thanks


----------



## medicineman (13 Sep 2015)

You can appeal all you like - the onus is on you to prove that you meet the Common Enrollment Medical Standards.  They tell you what you were disqualified for - you will then have to discuss it with your doctor and or a specialist to things documented and sorted out, and then have your file re-opened for a retry.

MM


----------



## mimik (14 Sep 2015)

Thank you for the advice and reply.


----------



## medicineman (15 Sep 2015)

Good luck  

MM


----------

